# SUP & Surf Session 2010 in Salida July 18th



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

SUP Sprint, Surf Session slated for Salida this weekend


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We've decided to have our boards & paddles for rent for $10 a set. People can take turns using them so we don't run out of rentals. We'll have them in Salida, so just show up with you helmet, pfd, and game face on. 

See ya there!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We've decided to include a demo section out at the race. For $5 you can get the board and all the gear necessary (helmet, PFD, paddle, and leash) to do a short section of the river. 

So if you don't want to compete and just jump on a board come on down with a five dollar bill and a change of clothes!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let you know some last second details about the event this weekend. Registration is at 9 am to start of race.

We have decided to add on a $5 non-competitive demo. We will have all the gear for you, just bring in some a five dollar bill and come try out a SUP board on the river. 

We just got a free keg of PBR for competitors and volunteers and are working on another one. So come pay $15 for one event, or $20 for both events and hopefully win some sweet prizes (look below) and drink some cold brew!

*Prizes:* We have some awesome swagg from *PBR* for the competitors -
PBR Tents, PBR Horseshoe sets, & PBR Belt Buckles. We also have *Shred Ready* helmets, *NRS* Pilot and Co-Pilot Knives, and a BUNCH of gift certificates, hoodies, t's, hats, stickers and coozies. 

Hope to see ya out there!

email [email protected] with any questions


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

The crew had a super fun practice run down the race course and a surf session at the office. Suping the Ark right now with 90degrees plus and 700 is a great way to cool off and be on the river. The race course is really straight forward and appropriate for anyone including beginners. The office wave is still a fun surf spot and it will be a really fun scene with PBR as a sponsor. I would encourage anybody to come up and participate and stay cool on this hot ass weekend.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Course is fun and safe. You can rent a SUP, if you do not have one, and paddle for the race for an additional $10. Be at registration no later than 10 am this Sunday. Incredible prizes ( tents, horse shoe sets, helmets, beer, etc.) too for those that race. Come join in and have some fun.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Great event yesterday. Great turnout and super friendly and fun vibe. Big thanks to everyone at CKS for putting this on! I'll get some photos up later today.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

It was super fun, safe, and well received. People really enjoyed them selves and are already excited for 2011. Here is a quick wrap up from a the Salida Citizen. 

CKS stand up paddling event draws deep field


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks to CKS and especially Morgan for all of his work at the event. Also the Boat House. It was one of the most fun river events I have been to. Looking forward to next year's event. Great way to beat the heat in Salida.


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Hobie! Yesterday was a great afternoon on the river. PBR, Shred Ready, Boardworks, Jug Liquors, and Ray at the Boathouse killed it with sponsorship. A big thanks to Luke, Earl, Tiff, Haley, Hank, and everyone else that helped out making the event run smoothly. Also Gary Lacy and Mike Harvey for the work they did on this river, it's an amazing water venue for these events.

Check out the photo's from SUP & Surf Session 2010


----------

